# Beautiful mosquito Lake Pike



## ThunderHawk7 (May 3, 2004)

Well during my Norton Series Tournament yesterday, I had a very funny and actually enjoyable experience...While working a rattle trap around Dan's marina...I had the pleasure of watching a 28 to 32 inch Northern Pike SMASH my trap right at the boat...It was clear water so I was able to "see him coming" The fight was fun and he was released unharmed....what I could not get over was the "beauty" of the fish...I have caught Pike from Highlandtown Lake to Lake Champlain in Vermont and can't say I have seen a "pertier" Pike!!! This fish had some serious "purple" coloration blended in. I am so sorry that I did not have my camera with me....what a "shot" it would have been. Is this color pattern common in Mosquito? I never really noticed it in Pike I have caught in other places? Anyway, Just thought I would share....


Hawk


----------



## Muskie_Guy (Mar 14, 2007)

I've caught muskies with a purple hue to them but never a pike. However some ( smaller) pike at West Branch are like silver with the faint yellow spots while others are green with yellow spots.


----------



## young-gun21 (Mar 14, 2006)

I caught a smaller pike (around 23") at Dan's Marina on a spinnerbait about 2 weeks ago with the same purple hue. Congrats on the sweet fish!


----------



## ThunderHawk7 (May 3, 2004)

The cool thing was there was a smaller one with it....They both came like a flash for the "attack". It was really cool to watch!!!! 

Thanks,

Hawk


----------



## Weatherby (May 27, 2005)

Maybe one of these?

http://www.thenextbite.com/site/qa.cfm?owner=2CC47860-3048-725D-6CE402716AAB222F


----------



## Muskie_Guy (Mar 14, 2007)

see . thats what I was talking about.. they are in West Branch.. I thought they were small muskies until I looked closer and saw the spots and counted the pores under the jaw.. also had rounded fins 




Muskie_Guy said:


> I've caught muskies with a purple hue to them but never a pike. However some ( smaller) pike at West Branch are like silver with the faint yellow spots while others are green with yellow spots.


----------



## ThunderHawk7 (May 3, 2004)

Boy do I regret NOT having my camera...Crap!!!!!!!!! It certainly was beautiful...He/she was released unharmed so maybe, just maybe somebody will get another shot at catching it....

Good Luck



Hawk


----------

